# best 2.1 speaker under 4000rs



## sudhir_3193 (Jan 25, 2013)

kindly suggest a 2.1speaker for music and gaming under 4000rs. I have zeroed on altec lansing vs2621 or edifier c2. Is it worth spending 2000rs extra on edifier c2? Any other suggestions.

any reply .......

any reply


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Jan 26, 2013)

bump....

bump....


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Jan 28, 2013)

bump...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 28, 2013)

edifier c2 will suffice for your usage & would also impress you!


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Jan 31, 2013)

is edifier c2 the best speaker availiable under 4000rs


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

sudhir_3193 said:


> is edifier c2 the best speaker availiable under 4000rs


Unfortunately yes, ever since altec lansing exited the budget market edifier is all you have.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Feb 3, 2013)

any speaker from altec,logitech or F&D equal or better than edifier c2 under 4000rs.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Feb 8, 2013)

bump.,.


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

Give me some time to check.


----------

